# Aba strap



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a strap around my chocolate wyandottes foot that says ABA. What does this mean?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone..............


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I know it means American Bantam Association. But why does he have it on him?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> I know it means American Bantam Association. But why does he have it on him?


Assuming you didn't put it on, and the chicken didn't, maybe ask the person you got her from....but when you find out, please post, I am curious too


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Ill try to find out....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Could be this bird was shown in a youth's poultry club show in association with the ABA..there's one called APA-ABA that encourages the youth of today to learn about and grow poultry. 

Some shows are sponsored by the ABA in adult poultry showing, so this might be an option as well.


----------

